# Got A Watch In The Post



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A 6105 8110!!!









Good news is the original dial and hands are in great shape, which is rare, the movement is super clean and fresh looking,

The not so good news is the glaringly

obvious wrong second hand ( I hopefully have sourced a NOS one)

The crystal is slightly scuffed ( new one will be with me tommorow)

and the bezel insert ( original ) has lost its lume 'pip' Im not sure if I should put a new insert in it or not









Also the crown does not lock properly ...

The case needs a light clean and brush up but overall Im more than happy









Its a watch I thought for sure was getting further and further away from my available budget but a very very kind forum member pointed me in the direction of this one, that member could very easily bought it for themselves and made a very nice return immediatly on resale but they diddnt, and I am very grateful

to them for that....There are still some good people around
















Needless to say this is a definate keeper with my 6309's...









I tried to take my own photos of my own but they were shite so this one is the sellers photo...I will take some tommorow ( with its new crystal )

P.S FEB 1975


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh that's a nice watch Jason...
















Congratulations on your new 'Baby' I hope that the 6105-8110 Cushion case proves to suit your wrist... They are definite keepers
















What vintage/year is your watch... ??

Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Joli, I did an 'edit' while you were writing









Feb 1975......

Ive been wearing it for 12hrs and looks to be keeping great time...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Jase, it looks very nice.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool classic watch Jason which looks to be in great condition. Glad you've got a proper second hand on the way it should be a belter when it's fitted. I'm now determined to get mine sorted out, it's time I wore the thing


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

So it was actually your 'Friday' Watch then!!!!

Looks nice and I'm sure that you'll have a very nice watch when you've done a bit of restoration! Very Cool !!!






























Now the question of which strap will you choose??????? a 20mm sqeeze or a 18mm slight gap... on the 19mm lug width????

Joli.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Jase, looks in good nick and very workman like.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for your comments guys....











Katt said:


> So it was actually your 'Friday' Watch then!!!!
> 
> Looks nice and I'm sure that you'll have a very nice watch when you've done a bit of restoration!Â Very Cool !!!Â
> 
> ...


I waylayed the postie a few streets away from my hose as I had to be on the road early...









Definatly a sqeeze









Its on a 20mm Bond NATO at the moment, the Bond always looked good on Dereks so Im joining in...

Im seeing him next week so I bet we will have the only 2 6105s in the whole hospital....


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Congratulations Jason, I hope you get to fix her up without too much

trouble.

How about a snap of the caseback, feb 1975 should be linear markings - you know I like to know these things, sad I know









The dial looks cracking, hope your pleased with it - makes a perfect partner to the 6309.

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one Jase, I like the seconds though, think it should stay like that!


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Well done Jason - look forward to seeing final result.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

fI by 'linear marking' you mean the writing is in a straight line then yes it is


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice one Jase! any other forumers know of another like thsi for sale... Id love a 6105 but not at the silly money for badly tarted up ones I keep seeing on the bay...


----------

